# Black Snow: Original RP Main RP Thread



## Michellism (Jan 12, 2010)

*Black Snow: Original RolePlay*

*Setting:* Is a fictional earth where humans and demons inhabit the same world they're technology is comparable to ours with the exception of tanks and jets. The world is separated mainly into two sections, The Human World which is run by the Vatican which has military/dictatorship like power in this world and The Demon World which is run by a demonic monarchy. Because of 2 previous race wars between the two the world is divided into sections which are either occupied mainly by humans or vice versa. Thanks to civil activist on both side segregation has been put to an end though the tension between them erely increased.

*Plot Overview:* Demon integration into human society has cause tensions to rise and the world is on the brink of an all our race war. Racist humans are rallying towards the vatican that has gained military like power in the world in the hopes to vanquish the Impure (Demons) and the racist demons are joining a rebel faction that plans to over throw the government and make it into something of an all demon monarchy. As the world splits into these two factions new outrageous laws/programs are put into placed mainly on the human side called "The Eden Project" in which they gather up demons residing in the "Human" parts of the world and are placed in a concentration camp.

*Rules*
1.I'm the GM and I have the final say on things concerning this RP, So once the case is closed on a topic or suggestion let it go 
2.*NO GODMODDING* (Which means autohitting without the persons consent or being super unkillable, EVERYBODIES GOT A WEAKNESS!)
3.*NO CONTROLLING ANOTHER PERSON'S CHARACTER WITHOUT THEIR PERMISSION*
4.*NO SPAMMING *(Post must be more then a paragraph)
5.Kelt is this RP's currency and is given to those who *POST FREQUENTLY QUALITY POSTS *and are given by Me each week. They can be used to buy moves, weapons, or modes of transportation
6.*TURN OFF YOUR SIGS WHEN YOU POST!*​


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 17, 2010)

'He'll be here in a moment.' Gezard shifted his sword idly from his shoulder and balanced it on the ground. 'Don't worry.'

'I'm not worried,' said Firenze.

'Well I never said you were worried,' Gezard said, 'I'm just telling you not to be worried.'

'I'm not.'

'Good.'

Gezard glanced down the dust flecked road. Once. Twice. People passed by, mostly averting their eyes from the two demon hunters. Some people gave them curious glances. Some gave them dark glances. The merchants were eying the two, perhaps them up as customers, more likely annoyed at the potential business the two armed men were driving away. They were on a quieter street, away from the chaos of the full outdoor market, but traders spilled outwards throughout the city like blood seeping from a wound.

Tall, slim, and blindfolded. Here, Firenze pretty much looked like a demon.  Gezard looked at that black blindfold for a moment and saw Firenze moving his head as if looking down the street. No; he was looking down the street, but how?

‘Okay,’ he said, his body becoming rigid. ‘Here she comes.’

‘Already?’ hissed Gezard. ‘We need-’

‘We have no more time,’ Firenze moved into the crowd. He drew his sword after the screams started.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 17, 2010)

Kagami Rei

The bar was on fire and a woman, all too familiar with that situation came bursting out the window.

"Thing I don't get is why folk think its ok to touch me up after 3 drinks. Maybe 5 or 7, then they won't get such an ass kicking."

She looked at the bar as it slowly burnt. "All that alcohol, gone! What a waste, plus that's the 3rd Highstreet Pub this month. I thinks its their tequila that brings out the worst in me."

"Well I got the info I needed and got myself another job and another step closer to my bastard parents. Ok so, now to find some unwitting folk to help me..."

Kagami looked around and saw noone.

"HAVE I BEEN TALKING TO MYSELF??!"

--------------------------------------

Mercer

"Forgive me father for I have sinned" the man heard a strange noise coming from the priests section of the confessional booth. "Father?"

"Yes my child, continue."

"I...I have succumbed to the wicked ways of the demon. There is a club, one with a demon, a vile temptress who can see your desires and turn into anything you weant her to be. I am ashamed to say it was not...my wife.." the quivering voice said

"Sounds like an interesting place..."

"Sorry father?"

"No, nothing. Well listen, we are all just human, we have lapses at times it isn't too big a deal." The voice said followed by some uncomfortable shuffling.

"Um...but the desire, the one she saw...it was of my..."

"Go on, God will forgive you" The voice said clearly distracted

"It was of my pet dog...I...I did things to that dog, but it felt so good! So right!"

"You're a sick fucker you know that?"

"Father?"

"Oh yeah, um, well it doesn't matter, God doesn't exist anyway, we're all headed to hell so you may as well continue fucking your dog. On second thought, that really creeps me out so..."

A hand suddenly came through the confessional booth and punched through the mans head, absorbing his body into his and leaving no evidence that he was there.

Mercer came out of the confessional booth, having done the same to the father, and dressed in the priests clothes having assumed his physical appearance.

"Well that part one of the infiltration complete. Let's see how far in I can get with this.." Mercer walked towards the back, where they looked at recruiting some rooks.

-------------------------------

Mion.

Grand Bune was in the hands of those damned choir boys and she was pulling bullets out of her body. All in all she was in a pissy mood.

"What a great fucking day. Good thing I knew the sewer systems." She looked at the state of her boots, "Ugh, I almost wished I didn't though."

She stood up, having taken the last of the bullets out and looked out towards the city. "Now what?"

"Now, you take it back" The heavy seductive voice said from her Mistress Lust.

Mion cricked her neck. "Me and what army?"

"My dear, haven't you realised, those cute little vatican boys are only human and all humans are prone to the temptations of the flesh." Lust gave a playful giggle, "I shall send help, no doubt the other Howls will also aid in this. Break down the meddlesome little forces, then you can use your true abiilities on the big boys."

"You mean the apostles?"

"No no, just a few judges, probably from that meddlesome family of theirs. That Aphrodite, thinking she can get one over me." Lust had a long feud with aphrodite and it usually involved turning men to either the vatican or to the demon alliance. Lusts efforts had failed in the last attempt.

"As you wish Mistress. We shall reclaim Grand Bune block by block." Mion said waiting for the reinforcements


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 17, 2010)

Lucien Julienos

Lucien looked around. Grand Bune was supposed to be being attack by a few demons. Or at least that is what Lucien was told. He was sent with a squad of Rooks to help quell the demon invasion. "It seems as though the number of demons must be either very spread out throughout the city or using their demon powers to blend in. Remember that some demons can maintain a human form." He told his Rooks.

"Then what are we supposed to do, sir?" One of the Rooks asked.

Lucien sighed. Well, that should really be fairly obvious. Steel yourselves and prepare to kill these creatures of Lucifer!" He exclaimed trying to encourage his men.

"Steal ourselves? Don't you mean steal _from_ ourselves? You cannot simply steal one's self." The same clueless Rook said.

"Oh, for the love of the Apostles! Arm yourselves, unsheathe thy weapons!" Lucien said, a bit overwhelmed at how one so clueless would be admitted into the Vatican. He must be a good fighter or else he would be completely useless.

"Sir, what do you suggest we do first? Where would you be likely to find demons in Grand Bune?" A different rook asked, a female.

Lucien sighed in relief, an actual good question. "Well, seeing as how demons are directly against the Vatican, it only makes sense that we should start out by checking in the church. It would make sense that they would want to destroy the churches in town in order to demoralize our troops." He suggested, beckoning for them to follow him.

They ran through the streets of the city, heading for the nearest church. As they ran, a single demon stood in their way. It was a low-ranking one. Lucien unsheathed his sword and held it at the ready. He leaped at the demon, spinning with sword in hand. His sword split into two as he spun. His blades ran through the demon. Lucien landed on the other side of the demon. It's body seemed unharmed, but a second later, its blood started spurting and its body split into three pieces.

"I really don't like fighting." he simply stated, his swords locking back together. He slipped it back into its scabbard and continued through the doors of a church.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 17, 2010)

Kratos.

In the arid lands outside Grand Bune. He had been tasked to round up some demons for the camp. It mattered not what happened to that filth, he thought.

"Demon scum, you shall fall under my boot!" The chains that were wrapped tightly around his arms snaked out and towards the neck of the werewolf who thought with their new found power, could take down Kratos. 

The speed of the attack was incredible piercing through the right shoulder of the creature, who had managed to deflect the blade so it would not kill him. The wolf howled and then roared in rage as it lunged towards the huge Apostle. Kratos retracted his blades and threw them once more at the beast. The were-creature, dodged expertly the incoming blades, coming towards Kratos from inside the arcs.

"Foolish beast." Kratos smiled and spun as the beast lunged, catching it in mid air and slamming it onto a rock, breaking it's back. The fight, if you could call it that, was over. Once again Kratos was left feeling unsatisfied.

"The demons grow weak. I have not had good sport in years now. I could take down the alliance myself!" he snorted arrogantly as he effortlessly ilfted the werewolf over his shoulder. This would add to their supplies, it was still breathing, meaning it could be used for....whatever they were doing. The details did not bother Kratos. There were still many stragglers scattered around Grand Bune and it was his job to find and capture them, alive if possible. 

He looked over to the South and the lava sea. The Demon capital, Hell on Earth. He wanted to go but had orders from the Asler to bide his time. He agreed but the compliance would not last forever. The werewolf was loaded into a truck, full of critically injured demons. He wanted more


----------



## Kenju (Jan 17, 2010)

*Noah 9
Location: Royal Blue City*

Yelling could be heard inside of the base that sounded rather angry towards each other. "Number Nine! Its an absolute order that you must let us install this chip!" a balded old man with a large mustache in a white lab coat followed behind a blond haired young man. "Forget it old man I won't let you erase my emotions to become some lifeless android that gets ordered around like a dog, and also I told you to stop calling me Number Nine its just Noah." he was obviously irritated by the man pestering him, but it wasn't anything to really angry about. The older man as well was pretty annoyed by his defiance and decided to toss it to him, which Noah caught easily without paying much attention, "when your in a deep situation at least use it..

Noah stares at the computer chip for a few seconds then crushes it inside his hand without a second thought,"no thanks." The older man is angered by Noahs act of disrespect and immediately gets in his face, "what did you do that for!?" The Apostle grabs the mans face and softly pushes him away from his own, "I don't care if it is a life or death situation I'm keeping my emotions and that's it."

With that the android begins walking away, leaving the old man with a bad temper, "and just where do you think your going?" After a few seconds Noah turns his head to the side to make sure he hears his answer, "there's been some about some demons causing trouble in some town I'm going to check it out. That's one order I actually like to follow." Finished, Noah continues to head for his destination that he was sort of eager to take. The old man, angered clenches his his shacking, resisting the urge to strike him, because of his disobedience,_ that runt!...hes only been born for barley and he acts like he knows everything....just HE used to be.._

As Noah leaves the city a few knights appear around him, "what do you all want?" One of the knights step forward and kneels down to one knee with his head held down ,"Sir, Noah please let us accompany you on your mission I guarantee we be of much use." Noah looks around at all the men with determination and bravery on their faces, but he sees something different, "thanks for the offer,....however you all are obviously terrified out of yours minds and that would just get all in of our ways. 

The knights look at each other with confusion by Noah's strange depiction of their expressions, "but, but Sir Noah-" The android interrupts him before he could finish, "rest assured, I will be fine by myself." The conversation ended the Apostle exits Royal Blue City.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 22, 2010)

Alexandre Francois Christophe

The part-demon sat in a bar, sipping a glass of deep red wine. Sounds of clatter came from a back room. A woman ran out of the back, carrying a large amount of things in her arms. "What are you doing?" She asked Alexandre. "The town is being invaded by demons! You should run! Grand Bune is about to become a battlefield." The barkeep explained in a panic.

"I fail to see why there is any need to panic. You run along home. Leave me the keys and I will lock this place up for you." He said, his eyes displaying sincerity. _Silly humans... So swayed by my demonic charm._ He thought, catching the keys thrown at him. He gave the woman a very serious look, using his charm. "You'd best run now. They are coming. For you." He lied. The woman began to hyperventilate and ran out of the bar, screaming.

For the next half hour, Alexandre began to steal from the empty bar. He stole the Kelt from the register and the safe in the back and created a few flasks of alcohol for his travels. As he left the back room with everything he wanted to steal, he smelled something... odd. "Smoke?" He asked himself. He put a hand against one of the walls. It was warm.

"So Grand Bune _is_ being attacked. They set the bar on fire." Alexandre grumbled with a sigh. He kicked down the door to the bar, embers falling with it. He stepped through the doorway, only to see what he expected. Two demons stood in front of the bar.

"Ah, Brother." One of the demons addressed Alexandre, who raised an eyebrow. "The siege has begun. Our Lord wants us to retake the city." He explained.

Alexandre laughed. "I do not follow your lord Lucifer." He simply stated.

"Then you are with the Vatican. And so you shall die like the other 'holy' scum."

"I do not follow the Vatican and their god either. However, I would be glad to kill you." Alexandre said with a smirk, pulling out his rapier.

"Brother, it seems we are in for quite a fight." One of the demons said to the other. They both ran at him from opposite sides. One swung a punch and the other a kick. They were low-ranking demons.

Alexandre jumped over the kick, returning with his own kick, knocking the demon down. He turned and parried the punch with his rapier's blade., slashing it away from him then slicing vertically at the base of the arm, slicing it off. He grabbed the demon's other arm and began to swing him around, letting go to throw him into a building's wall. He ran toward the demon, ready to finish it off when the other demon came back at him, throwing a flaming kick.

The kick struck Alexandre in the side, sending him back a bit. He slid on the ground a bit, but caught himself on his hands. He charged forward at the demon who kicked him, thrusting his rapier rapidly, each thrust causing more blood to spurt out until his entire body was a fountain. To finish off the demon, Alexandre quickly did a single spinning slash, slicing the demon's head clean off.

A growl came from behind the part-demon. The other demon had recomposed himself. It charged at Alexandre, who's rapier started to have electricity jumping along it. He smirked and quickly turned around to face the demon, thrusting the electric blade directly where the demon's heart was, acting as a defibrillator. The demon shook for a minute as the electricity coursed throughout it before slumping to the ground.

Alexandre resheathed his blade and looked around. He really didn't want to stick around in Grand Bune where both Vatican and demons would attempt to strike him down.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 25, 2010)

*Noah 9*​
Noah 9 walked down a deserted road with garbage, broken down cars and some lizards. By the look in his eyes one could tell he was easily bored with such a down area. The sun was bright and hot, which would have a normal person but not Noah. After all he was only an artificial human, not an actual one. Although, the brightness was getting in his sight so he moved the hood over his head.

To his surprise hes finds the uniform of a Rook, torn and beaten, "looks like whoever it was got attacked......and beaten. He looks at the collar of the uniform and sees a name printed on it, "George Harison..." He raises his forearm near his, "search, George Harison."Noah's forearm slides open upon command, revealing a screen of data. He reads the data given rather quicky,...........

"So he was trying to escape from the Vatician, but...he mysteriously disappeared without a trace. Hard to believe a simple Rook could get away without a trace. Whatever did this must have been that reason...and they also don't clean up behind themselves.",finished reading, the screen on his forearm closes the same way it opened. "Big words coming from a low life human!" a deep voice was heard in the distance that sounded sort of threatening. Noah calmly stood to his feet, trying to see who the person was.

Through the dust arrived three basic level demons with various weapons in their hands, "I hope you like the look of it, cause that will be your death bed!" A blue demon with little armor and a mace yelled out and was the first to charge forward with his weapon aimed for his enemies head. Seeing no point in putting much effort into it, Noah simply side stepped the attack and booted the demon in the face. The demonic creature fell a few feet back, but quickly recovered and tried the same move again. In reaction Noah lowers his head, dodging the mace and the knees him in the gut. Then with a fierce grip to the face, he slams the demons head into the ground.

The blue one laid on the ground defeated and unconscious, leaving Noah waiting solemnly for the next one. The purple demon with a spiked back became infuriated by his comrades defeat and was the next to attack. The beast raised its axe for an attack, however with a quick dash he is taken down by a kick to the throat thanks to Noah. The last one, with long white hair and a lizard like appearance, took a few steps backwards in fear. At the same time Noah walked towards him in complete confidence, "you fools aren't even worth to take the punishment of my Santos......just perish.."


----------

